# Fridge From Hell



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

We came home one day last week and found the Fridge From Hell waiting for us:

















11 Month old Whirlpool Gold refridgerator still under warranty.
We have yet to get any reply from Whirlpool whatsoever other than they are dispatching a service man to come out Oct 5th.

This thing detroyed our food (all covered in black soot) and filled the house with fumes.

When the Whilpool man gets here, there will be nothing for him to see let alone work on...it is a total loss.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I couldn't see the picture from here but whoa, that doesn't sound good. Sorry to hear Homey.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WTH...BLACK SOOT!?? YIKES! Sounds like it was smouldering!! WOW!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

glad your house is still standing and not ashes....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That looks like quite an electrical fire.


----------



## Kelly_A (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, that's a whole different kind of scary. Sounds like it could have been a lot worse. Hopefully whirlpool will make it right, including reimbursement for lost food and cleaning/deodorizing the house/ductwork, if necessary.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm glad my fridge crapped the bed in the 11th hour of our move from phoenix to Chicago... And that it was a wheeze and no more cooling, not a near fire, yikes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't feel bad, Lunatic - I can't see the picture either


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Me either. Hope all is well, Homey.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Not sure why the picture can't be seen. I'll try again with the url instead.










Whirlpool is not helping whatsoever, I just found they have a history of
bad compressor relays causing fires from the Consumer Product Safety Commision. I filed another report with them. Whirlpool says they need to inspect the refrigerator but you no longer have it....duh...yeah I want to keep this thing for over a week in my house as it gives off fumes and smells just so they can take their time and look at it. I can look at it from 100 yards away and tell you it a complete loss. Lowe's was graciuos enogh to replace it with a much better Samsung and said they'd fight it out with Whirlpool. We want Whirlpool to replace the food we lost and I will keep fighting till we get satisfaction.
Whirlpool's facebook page is loaded with complaints.​


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

That is really nice of Lowe's to do that for you.....they get my business in the future!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad that Lowes had your back and got you up and running. We love our Samsung French doors with freezer drawer refrigerator. Lots of space!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

We heard good things about Samsung and we really like the extra room inside and the freezer drawer. 

After badgering Whirlpool with dozens of emails I finally got a call from a human.
He was at first unwilling to do anything and it took three calls to convince him that it was their fault we lost all our food.

He said they are sending us a check to cover the food....not holding my breath....
he said it woulkd be 3 to 4 weeks.....I told him they must be a small company if they cant't cover a small check in shorter than 3 weeks.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Whoa dude that is truly terrifying!!! We had a dishwasher about a year ago that had a pretty nasty electrical fire but thankfully I was home at the time. It was a different company but they didn't do didily squat either. As awful as your fridge was you really dodged a bullet! It could have taken your whole house down. Lowes definitely gets the gold star award.


----------

